# My 625Ltr planted tank 6 foot



## Roger36 (10 Sep 2009)

Hello UKAPS   
This is my tank I hope you all like

Please click on image above
And some more images











Is it any good?
Cheers
Roger


----------



## hydrophyte (11 Sep 2009)

That's wonderful. I want to someday have a big tank so I can grow swords nice and large like that. This must be a nice display there in your home.


----------



## jonnyf84 (11 Sep 2009)

Very nice, your fish will be as happy as larry in there! I do like the jungle look although i'm simplifying my scapes now as there is just too much work on them, the pruning must be a nightmare in there. Considering you'v put so much effort into it and made it look so nice i'm suprised you've opted for a big ugly ladder difuser, is this because the ceramic ones don't release enough for a tank that size?


----------



## Roger36 (11 Sep 2009)

Hi
Thankyou for the comments,
I really dont mind the look of the ladder, my wife says the bubbles are interesting to watch..lol
Just got a load of rainbowfish from LFS adding them now I hope they will colour up ok.
Cheers
Roger


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Sep 2009)

great job you have done,


----------



## chilled84 (14 Sep 2009)

Ha Ha. Thats so funny your last words. is it ok??!?!??!?  lol.  YES YES YES.


----------



## tropic_john (12 Oct 2009)

wow, amazing, beautiful    What fish are in there [aswell as the boesmanis] and I bet the shrimp [if any] absolutely love it in there!!!!!!!


----------



## 1uke (12 Oct 2009)

Thats alot of plants!! did it take long to grow like that? assuming you didnt aquire them anywhere near that size?
Looks Good


----------



## Themuleous (13 Oct 2009)

Crikey me, thats a jungle massive if I ever did see it! Love it 

sam


----------



## alzak (26 Oct 2009)

massive tank nice job I want one too


----------



## chilled84 (29 Oct 2009)

Anymore progress?


----------



## jonnyjr (7 Nov 2009)

As chilled 84 says, any more progress on this good looking scape?


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

nice size


----------



## JohnKoncz (6 Feb 2014)

what a great big tank (Y)


----------

